# HDMI audio with 6450



## evagora (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi all, I have aa ATI HD 6450 which apparently supports 7.1 sound. I have connected it to a LG full 1080p hd tv via HDMI. Picture is absolutely fine but i cant seem to get any sound out of it.

I have Catalyst 11.9 installed, i have tried disabling the onboard sound and i have tried various realtek drivers all with no luck.

Any help, advise would be great.

Thank you


----------



## evagora (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok, so i have connected the 6450 to my main computer which has newer components than this comp and the sound works fine. could the mboard be the problem? 
thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

First, you don't need to disable onboard sound. Second, the Realtek drivers are for the onboard audio chipset...which does NOT have anything to do with the HDMI audio.

The HDMI audio is handled by an audio chipset on the ATI card. You will simply need to change the default audio chipset used (in the audio setup) by Windows to the ATI audio chipset. Then Windows will process/output audio on the HDMI port.


----------



## evagora (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi, thanks for reply. 
I understand that, thank you but Windows isnt recognising the audio for HDMI i have attached what the window looks like. 
On my main computer on this list there is a HDMI option which i can make default at it works fine. 

Any idea how i can get the same on this list. Im thinking of reinstaling windows as there might be a driver clash somewhere, couls that be it? The card definately supports audio as it works on the main pc. 

Thanks again


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Check Device Manager to ensure there aren't any devices with a yellow ! If so, those devices are missing drivers. As for the HDMI audio, uninstall any ATI drivers listed in Add and Remove programs, reboot, and reinstall the latest ATI driver package.


----------



## evagora (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi, mate
I’ve tried reinstalling, even rolling back a few versions. Nothing even comes up on device manager the only thing under 'Sound, video game controllers' is the on-chip Realtek one. 
Its like it doesn’t recognise the HDMI at all.
Thanks


----------

